# my creative writing



## molsen (Jan 2, 2008)

http://flibbajabba.blogspot.com

2 most recent posts are some creative writing I did.  I'm a journalism student and sometimes it's nice to take a break from the news-style writing!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 3, 2008)

what did riley tuff do to get him back?


----------



## molsen (Jan 3, 2008)

that story will be a part of a collection of short stories.  the whole truth of the incident will be in a later installment


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh! youre going to make me wait? are there more entries to that story?

i like the writing style. definitely page turning material you've got there.


----------



## molsen (Jan 3, 2008)

to be honest, i haven't written more of that story yet.  so I don't even know what happens.  we'll see!

i'm glad you liked it! thanks


----------



## molsen (Jan 4, 2008)

"Introducing Riley Tuff" http://flibbajabba.blogspot.com/


----------

